# 2nd Quiz crossword



## David H (Mar 14, 2017)

_______________________________________
*Answers will appear in this grid as they are solved.*






*Good Luck*


----------



## David H (Mar 14, 2017)

*5 *across should say technical or religious *terms
8. *down should say* tun *not ton* (being a barrel or cask of wine)*


----------



## Robin (Mar 14, 2017)

5 Canting
6 Cocoon
7 Alfresco


----------



## David H (Mar 14, 2017)

Robin said:


> 5 Canting
> 6 Cocoon
> 7 Alfresco


Well done Robin


----------



## Contused (Mar 14, 2017)

10 down: panorama


----------



## David H (Mar 15, 2017)

Contused said:


> 10 down: panorama


First 4 letters are correct so nearly.


----------



## David H (Mar 15, 2017)

*Clue Time:

I've added the first and last letter of each word*


----------



## Robin (Mar 15, 2017)

3.Assent


----------



## David H (Mar 15, 2017)

Robin said:


> 3.Assent


Well done Robin


----------



## Robin (Mar 15, 2017)

10. Panoptic?


----------



## David H (Mar 15, 2017)

Robin said:


> 10. Panoptic?


Well done Robin


----------



## Contused (Mar 15, 2017)

9 across: balistraria


----------



## Robin (Mar 15, 2017)

I thought 4 might be carousal, but it's not long enough


----------



## David H (Mar 15, 2017)

Contused said:


> 9 across: balistraria


Well done Contused.


----------



## David H (Mar 15, 2017)

*FURTHER CLUES:

I've added an additional letter to each word
*


----------



## David H (Mar 16, 2017)

*Guess I have to give the answers - After Lunch

Last Chance *

*1. across: there is a link*


----------



## Robin (Mar 16, 2017)

4 Convivial? (I've been looking for a noun not an adjective)
2 Glutinate?
8 Butlerage?


----------



## David H (Mar 16, 2017)

Robin said:


> 4 Convivial? (I've been looking for a noun not an adjective)
> 2 Glutinate?
> 8 Butlerage?


Well done Robin just one to get.


----------



## David H (Mar 16, 2017)

*Given:*

*Bobolink is an American Bird*


----------

